# BowTech Binary Cams....are they considered a "Hard Cam" or a "Medium Cam"???



## Hollowpoint (Jul 10, 2003)

Hard.


----------



## mbrown (Apr 22, 2007)

Thanks Hollowpoint!


----------



## Hollowpoint (Jul 10, 2003)

No problem.
What bow are you shooting?
D-weight and length?


----------



## mbrown (Apr 22, 2007)

Hollowpoint

Shooting an 07 Tribute, 28", 66 lbs, Whisker Biscuit Deluxe

Bought at Sportsmans Warehouse (only BowTech dealer in Alaska). For arrows they had Eastman ST Axis in Mossy Oak, 400 spine, and they wouldnt cut them shorter than 29" for safety's sake. I bought 6 and have totaled 2 already, so am shopping for arrows. I like the ST Axis, but figure I could shoot a 27" arrow and still be almost an inch in front of the rest. Not sure if I will bump the weight up to the full 70 lbs or not. Started at 60 lbs and have bumped it up twice (63 and now 66). I want to get arrows spined for 66-70 pounds (in case I decide to go for broke), and it looks as if I stick with a 27" ST Axis in 400, I should be OK.

What do you think?

Michael


----------



## Hollowpoint (Jul 10, 2003)

27-28" in a 400 should be fine.
If you go to 70#'s I would recomend a 340 spine Easton or a 75/95GT, assuming your shooting a 100-125gr head.
Best of luck to you.
Hollowpoint.


----------



## mbrown (Apr 22, 2007)

Hollowpoint,

Thanks again for the help.

Regards

Michael


----------



## goosehunter (Jun 4, 2007)

I always wondered that myself. Good question now I know. Thanks


----------

